# Strober 12V -Funcionando-



## JAMAIKOL (May 8, 2009)

Hola Compañeros 
La verdad hay muchas posibles soluciones, pero realmente lo que quiero encontrar es un circuito el cual utilice materiales los cuales sean de fácil acceso,
Mi objetivo es realizar un Strober para una motocicleta he visto muchos correos pero uno tras otro contradice el anterior,
Quiero saber de alguno que realmente funcione y sea fácil de hacer, Utilizando las Bombillas de Xenon de las que son en forma de . “U ∩ ψ”

Este tendría que ser sencillo ya que la idea es que se pueda introducir en una caja pequeña para mayor comodidad, a su vez pueden ser dos posibilidades de alimentación en DC y AC, en DC tengo una alimentación de 12V y si hay la posibilidad de una AC solo tengo 8V.
 Tengo entendido que estas Bombillas de Xenon necesitan un alto voltaje para su funcionamiento pero no tengo idea donde va este y como es el funcionamiento de los nodos del bombillo.
Espero me puedan colaborar,


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Jun 29, 2009)

buenas yo tambien tengo el mismo deseo k tienes quiero instalarle un estrober de xenon a mi moto pulsar, me puse a la tarea de averiguar y encontre en esta pagina lo k necesitamos
http://www.qsl.net/eb1idu/estroboscopico.html

en este enlace encontraras el plano con los elementos y too lo necesario para armar el estrober, lo escencial es la primera párte del circuiito que es una especie de inversor de energia electrica, la segunda parte del plano es un estrober de xenon comun y corriente, es maas creo que esos ya los venden hehos,
surte y animate


----------



## leop4 (Jun 29, 2009)

si pero necesitan un transformador de disparo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/estro06.jpg de donde lo van a sacar porque yo busque por todos lados y no lo encontre 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm y me quedo el trabaja sin terminar jaja http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjQ0bB87_Q/Sd0b4lmWyAI/AAAAAAAAABM/x_1OPecvFhs/s400/bobina.png

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjQ0bB87...AABE/IY_qsbxolpQ/s1600-h/tubo_flash_xenon.png


----------



## Traviato (Jun 29, 2009)

En las cámaras de fotos de "usar y tirar" teneis un flash muy barato cuyo circuito podeis modificar a vuestro gusto.


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Jun 29, 2009)

k mas chicos les cuento que soy un fiel seguidor de las luces estroboscopicas y me puse a la tarea de averiguar como diseñar unas para monmtarlas en mi moto pulsar 180 y un amigo publico un diagrama de este en internet, me lo recomendo puesto q ell ya lo desarrollo y esta funcionando a la perfecion.

ak les dejo el enlace de la pagina donde esta publicado  http://www.qsl.net/eb1idu/estroboscopico.html   lo unico que si me recomendo fue que utilizara un transformador de 4Amp en la etapa inversora, el resto del circuito funciona a la perfeccion. 

ya les subo una copia del plano que el me mando ya que la que se encuentra en el enlace se ve un poco borrosa y no se puede ápreciar muy detalladamente. cualquier inquietud comentenme.


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Jun 29, 2009)

buenas a todos como les habia dicho ak esta el plano del estrober a 12 voltios mas claro y mas legible


----------



## leop4 (Jun 30, 2009)

ese tubo de xenon es medio raro tiene que tener 3 patas y tiene dos aparte es plano tiene que ser como en la figura b y como dije antes necesitan un transformador de disparo sino es aldope entienden?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjQ0bB87_Q/Sd0b4lmWyAI/AAAAAAAAABM/x_1OPecvFhs/s400/bobina.png


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2009)

Cualquier maquinita de fotos de rollo con flash , de 2 dólares tiene adento todo lo necesario 

suerte!


----------



## leop4 (Jul 2, 2009)

bueno pero aca cuestan 8 dolares y no esta bien toquetear asi como asi. porque quemaste algo y chau maquina.


----------



## ErnestoValdez (Jul 2, 2009)

JAMAIKOL dijo:
			
		

> Hola Compañeros
> La verdad hay muchas posibles soluciones, pero realmente lo que quiero encontrar es un circuito el cual utilice materiales los cuales sean de fácil acceso,
> Mi objetivo es realizar un Strober para una motocicleta he visto muchos correos pero uno tras otro contradice el anterior,
> Quiero saber de alguno que realmente funcione y sea fácil de hacer, Utilizando las Bombillas de Xenon de las que son en forma de . “U ∩ ψ”
> ...



y por que no lo intentas con leds de alta luminosidad?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 2, 2009)

ESTUDIEN. Una vez que sepan como es el tema se van a dar cuenta que es una boludez!


----------



## orbex (May 21, 2010)

hola a todos la respueta es muy simple compren todos los materiales menos el tranformador de disparo ............busquen un nucleo de ferrita y hagan una bobina en el primario son 15 espiras de alambre no tan grueso calibre 5 y en le secundario son 650 espiras la inicial debe ir con la inicial del alambre delgado de 650 espiras


----------



## GermanDario (May 22, 2010)

HOLA A TODOS,Los circuitos para luces de xenon A 12V estan muy interesantes, si alguien me puede ayudar con algun circuito que ya halla sido satisfactoriamente probado le agradeceria por la ayuda...tambien quiciera saber como conecto las dos lamparas de xenon.
Este es para conectarselas a mi moto y no se como hacerlo. Gracias de antemano a todos...

Att: German

Quiero hacerlo para dos luces de xenon, o me toca hacer un circuito para cada una...no se, si es asi, les agradeseria mucho a la persona que me saque de la duda...no se mucho de este tema...


----------



## orbex (May 24, 2010)

German Dario  debes hacer otro circuito 

hola atodos ..quien necesita un impreso del strober yo lo tengo pero es con un scr106 alguien necesita?????????


----------



## GermanDario (May 24, 2010)

Hola orbex, si me puedes mandar el circuito que tu tienes, me serviria de mucha ayuda, gracias por la atencion...


----------



## orbex (Jun 7, 2010)

hola German Dario tengo el circuito pero funciona con 110v Ac  te sirve?


----------



## GermanDario (Jun 7, 2010)

si, me daria mucha ayuda...gracias orbex


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2010)

orbex dijo:


> German Dario  debes hacer otro circuito
> 
> hola atodos ..quien necesita un impreso del strober yo lo tengo pero es con un scr106 alguien necesita?????????



En lugar de ofrecerlo, directamente publícalo.


----------



## orbex (Jun 23, 2010)

como lo publico???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2010)

orbex dijo:


> como lo publico???


Lo pasas a un formato gráfico (JPG, BMP, Etc), te vas a *"Ir a avanzado"* en el formulario *"RESPONDER"* y lo adjuntas con el formulario *"Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos"*


----------



## orbex (Jun 24, 2010)

hola German Dario este es el circuito

espero que te sirva


----------



## orbex (Jul 17, 2010)

estos son mis stobers hice dos en uno


----------



## ALEJOOCHOA (May 16, 2011)

herlin gonzalo dijo:


> buenas a todos como les habia dicho ak esta el plano del estrober a 12 voltios mas claro y mas legible



Cual es la potencia entregada al bombillo.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 7, 2011)

hola amigos
yo compre un estrobo de 12v y lo estoy 
desarmando para sacar el diagrama y 
postearlo


----------



## jcah (Nov 12, 2011)

me lo podras pasar


----------



## kanki (Nov 13, 2011)

hola amigo quisiera tunear mi moto quiero ver si pudites hacer el flash estrobo circuito a mano 
pues ,un favor enviale a mi msn si no dame la respuesta 

franklin1_53@hotmail.com


----------



## electrojuan1989 (Nov 16, 2011)

hola amigos quiero hacer un estrobo pero no entoendo muy bien los planos que mandan podría alguien por favor mandarme un plano y algo como un paso a paso para armarlo se los agrade seria mucho


----------



## personajew (Feb 25, 2012)

leop4 dijo:


> si pero necesitan un transformador de disparo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/estro06.jpg de donde lo van a sacar porque yo busque por todos lados y no lo encontre
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm y me quedo el trabaja sin terminar jaja http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjQ0bB87_Q/Sd0b4lmWyAI/AAAAAAAAABM/x_1OPecvFhs/s400/bobina.png
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZGjQ0bB87...AABE/IY_qsbxolpQ/s1600-h/tubo_flash_xenon.png



hola amigo , mirando tu publicacion, no sale el esquema del strober,,, sera que lo puedes publicar o enviarmelo??,,, gracias por tu colaboracion


----------

